# any opinions on a delta 46-200 lathe?



## Chris_Tx (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello all,
I have the opportunity to buy a 1950's Delta 46-200 wood lathe, the type that has a four step pulley instead of a reeve's drive. The seller is asking $650 including several buck-bros gouges, so it seems like a fair deal to me. I have not gone to see it yet, as it is a bit of a drive, so I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on this lathe? I know it will not have the capabilities of a lathe with a variable speed control, but it I am thinking it would be quite the upgrade from my current tube bed lathe, without breaking the budget. If anyone out there owns one of these, or has experience with one, positive or negative, I would love to hear about it.
Thank you all in advance I really appreciate your help.
Christian


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

IMO, for that price, it better be in pristine condition and perfect working order. Certainly would be an upgrade from a tube lathe, but then again, so would a $300 brand new HF lathe 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

How much that lathe is worth hard to say without seeing & hearing it run and no missing parts. Those Buck brothers tools probably carbon steel with not much value today. Might be okay for you to learn how to turn & sharpen your tools.

If lathe has been upgraded to electronic variable speed might worth $650 again have to see hear & running. If hasn't been upgraded to EVS looking at a Reeves drive lathe and not worth more than $250 -$300 range if runs well and complete.

Could not find a publication for this lath but may find one at vintagemachinery.org. Might try looking for pub under Delta/Rockwell or Rockwell.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/pubs.aspx

Some pictures:
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8154

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6902


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The price might be a little high but that may have been set to allow for negotiation.
About the only think that can go bad is the motor and the bearings in the head. I worked on a Rockwell/Delta lathe with just 4 spindle speeds for years. Not as convenient as a variable speed but still adequate.
Definitely better than a tube bed.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If remember from one of your earlier post want to turn table tops. One of the lathes here may be the ticket for you due to their sliding headstocks and ability to adust to lower speed RPM's and reverse turning for sanding.

Of course your budget and access to 220V or only 110V, space available very important.

Know folks here have both the bigger Grizzly & Laguna lathes, not sure bout smaller Grizzly.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-18-x-47-Heavy-Duty-Wood-Lathe/G0733

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-16-x-24-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0838

https://lagunatools.com/classic-machinery/wood-lathe-machines/revo-1836-lathe-110-volt/

While those old iron lathes you have been looking at will serve you well for inboard spindle turning and small bowls will need different threaded faceplates or chuck thread insert for outboard turning which might be hard to come by and lowest RPM's little too fast if not converted to EVS.

The newer lathes with EVS with forward & reverse might just be the ticket for you. My old Jet 1640 has all that & slinding headstock have never moved headstock to the end of the lathe but have that option.


----------



## Chris_Tx (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello again,
Thank you all for your input, I truly appreciate it. Here is the lathe in question;
















Brad, as you can see, it is not in pristine condition, but I think that a good paint job is all it really needs, though I don't know that because I have not gone to see it yet.
The reason I thought it was a fair asking price is that I have seen several of these come on CL, in the $800-$1200 range that have sold rather quickly, I was thinking about this one here that was $1200, but it sold before I had time to think about it.








Thank you Bill for the suggestions on alternative lathes, your right that I would really like to turn table tops, so eventually I intend to get a lathe with a sliding head-stock, probably one of those powermatics you suggested on my other post. But my turning skills are pretty slim at best, so I am looking for a less expensive lathe that will suit most of my purposes, and allow me to learn, without stretching the budget. 
I believe this lathe does have a left-hand face-plate for out board turning, but I do not know about it lowest speed range, that could be a potential problem. I suppose I could install a new 3 phase motor, and a VFD, but that would increase the cost by around $300, what do y'all think?
Anyway thank you all, and if you have any further advice after seeing the lathe, please let me know.
Christian


----------



## Chris_Tx (Feb 19, 2019)

Brad, I was just perusing a thread that has been resurrected from 2015 that you replied on, where you say, "That's one reason I refuse to give up my vintage Delta lathe with stepped pulleys and a generic induction motor!" 
Would you mind telling me what model delta lathe this is? And do you still have it? Are/were you pleased with it's ability?
The problem disused in that thread is one of the reasons that I am reluctant to buy a Jet, HF, Grizzly etc. I am afraid of getting a poorly made machine that will become a headache later on .
Thank you, 
Christian


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Brad, I was just perusing a thread that has been resurrected from 2015 that you replied on, where you say, "That's one reason I refuse to give up my vintage Delta lathe with stepped pulleys and a generic induction motor!"
> Would you mind telling me what model delta lathe this is? And do you still have it? Are/were you pleased with it's ability?
> - Chris_Tx


It was a 10"x36" Delta Homecraft model 46-110 circa 1949 that I picked up for $50 (lathe, oversized stand, 1/2hp Delta motor, 3/4" line-shaft and hangers, plus a few other extra goodies). I say was, as I just sold it a few months ago. Loved that little lathe… I used the crap out of it, produced a ton of stuff on it, and really hated to let it go (see why below). The changing of speeds was no problem at all, and it could be done with one hand. Although the slowest speed was only ~900 rpm IIRC, which made for a wild ride when trying to rough out larger bowl blanks - but was manageable if you got them fairly balanced to start with.

Problem was, I really wanted to get a duplicator, but they were just too darn expensive. Then one day I ran across an almost brand new Vega Pro Duplicator with a couple of attachments on CL for $150. Not only was it just a few miles from my house, but It just so happened to come along with a Jet JWL-1236 lathe in great condition on a mobile base, as well as a Oneway Talon chuck, so I couldn't resist! 5 lathes was just too much though, so the old Delta drew the short stick.

But since we are showing comparable machines - this is a completely restored Powermatic PM45 that I picked up for $500 a few years back. I still think I overpaid on it, but it's been a fun lathe to work on. AFAIK, it is pretty much similar in size/weight as the Delta you are looking at, although it is a 1987 model with variable speed (via a very robust reeves drive):









(See this thread for more info)

As you can see… the deals are out there - you just have to be patient.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Found this old entry level lathe, not sure how far away from you and if runs good will help you learn to turn. Once learn the basics of turning could easly resell when decide to upgrade to bigger lathe.

https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/d/llano-wood-lathe/6879664009.html

Two versions of the same lathe.
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/698/17193.pdf

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1390

The rest of those lathes on same page are junk.

Before EVS lathes move the belt over pulleys & reeves drive lathes to change speeds were the only ones available. Well less expensive lathes come that way today but would stay away from Asian reeves drive lathes and stick with old iron North American & Reeves drive lathes. Although that HF lathe reeves drive very popular if get a good one.

So may feel that 46-11 lathe speed too fast for anything but spindle turning my first lathe (inexpensive) slowest speed was 800 RPM move the belt over the pulleys turned both spindles & bowls.


----------



## Chris_Tx (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi Bill,
Thank you for pointing that one out to me, it is actually about an hours drive closer than the other one I am looking at. I will consider it, it might be just what I am looking for. I really appreciate your help, and thanks for linking to the information.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have only driven through Texas few times going across country but you might see if there is a woodturning club nearby and if not too far call and attend a meeting normally free. You'll lot of nice people with tons of information on lathes, tools, and accessories.

Joined several years ago as unaffiliated member closest club was two hour drive one way back then, but did attend several symposiums across the country. Met some awfully nice woodturners turning all kinds of things.

https://www.woodturner.org/search/newsearch.asp


----------



## Chris_Tx (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks, Bill,
That is a really great idea. I will try to find a local club. I was exited about that entry level lathe that you directed me to yesterday, but when I got on to look at it this morning, the post has been deleted
Oh well, that is my biggest problem on CL, I am very slow when it comes to buying, and the listings usually disappear before I get to them, so I probably don't stand much chance of getting a great deal.
Anyway, thank you so much for the help, and if anyone sees another good deal on a lathe, or knows of one for sale in the central Texas area, I would be extremely grateful!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think I'd go much over $300 for the Delta!

Cheers, Jim


----------

